
Ten quick tips for teaching programming - matthewwarren
http://journals.plos.org/ploscompbiol/article?id=10.1371/journal.pcbi.1006023
======
jstewartmobile
These are the kinds of tips you'd get from a teacher who teaches the teaching
of programming rather than the doing of it.

